# Looking to get insured as a trainer, where to start?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Find out what your state laws are about horse activities and liability. If the law in your state, or states, where you'll be training consider anything equine related to have an "inherent risk" or similar language, your insurance costs will be lower. 

I'm not saying become a legal scholar, but that little bit of information can be a bargaining chip. If you will work in more than one state, you may need more than one policy. The insurance agent should know.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you join the US Equestrian Federation you can get insurance thro them at low rate. I haven't checked it out in years but it was $50 then.


----------



## kelseylane (Mar 27, 2015)

Colorado actually has great laws about protecting equine professionals, which is why I haven't gotten it yet. I'm definitely going to check out USEF though. Thank you!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

kelseylane said:


> Colorado actually has great laws about protecting equine professionals, which is why I haven't gotten it yet.


If you are instructing/training it would behoove to get insurance now ... while equine liability laws are all well and good, they do not stop people from suing you; they are good to kick a suit out once filed though (depending the facts of the case of course).

BUT from the time a suit is filed until it is kicked out if you don't have insurance, you will foot the bill (which can amount to a pretty penny if you know lawyers ). If you have insurance, depending on coverage, your insurance carrier will foot the bill. Just something to think about.


----------



## kelseylane (Mar 27, 2015)

I really appreciate it! Any recommendations on good companies/coverage plans?


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Kelsey, I know this is an old thread, but wanted to respond.

First, get good contracts written up for training, boarding, lessons, etc. 
www.equinelegalsolutions.com
Rachel helped me a lot, and her company is one place that can help with actual contracts or information.

I used two different companies over the years, Markel and Agri-Risk. I liked working with Agri-Risk.
Insurance is expensive but needful in today's society.


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

I use Markel. Reasonable and easy to deal with. Those $50/year deals are not for pros. Figure on $2000/yr ish.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What kind of insurance would you recommend for someone who trains as a part time job? Or is just starting in the business?

I would like to offer board for two or three horses, maybe have one or two horses in for training, and act as a traveling riding instructor.... something along those lines.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

4horses said:


> What kind of insurance would you recommend for someone who trains as a part time job? Or is just starting in the business?
> 
> I would like to offer board for two or three horses, maybe have one or two horses in for training, and act as a traveling riding instructor.... something along those lines.


4horses, there are a lot of variables. If you have boarders, you can probably get liability insurance from your state Horse Council. Often, as a member, it comes with insurance to protect against the horses getting off the property and doing damage or causing a vehicle accident, etc.

For the boarder's, you will need a boarding agreement, and Equine Legal Solutions is one place that can help, or you can get forms online or get a sample from other barns. Check with your home owner's insurance to see what they cover and what you will need. Also, you can call Equisure, Agri-Risk, or Markel and get quotes from them. Just tell them what you are going to be doing, and they can help give you a ballpark figure for insurance.

When I taught lessons, the insurance cost increased with the number of horses/students I would have in the arena at one time.

If you will be traveling to other barns, they will have their own insurance, but it probably won't cover you, so you will need to have your own, in fact, many barns require that trainers/instructors carry their own insurance. The insurance companies can tell you what you need when they know how many horses you plan on training, where it will be done, if it will be only for the summer, etc.

Call the different companies or send them an e-mail.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

Whichever carrier you choose will have you fill out a form stating what you do and how many people/horses you work with . Your price will be based on that, so a part time deal with just a few horses may not be too bad. 
I am a board member of my state's Equine Council. The insurance policy we offer is for private owners only, not pros. I am sure our carrier would quote for a pro operation, but the pricing will be significantly different.


----------

